# Grand Avenue Bridge - Colorado River Info Glenwood Springs



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Attention Colorado River Users:
Join us for the next Grand Avenue Bridge river stakeholder meeting:
*Day/Time: Tuesday, May 10th at 5:30 PM
Where: Glenwood Springs Library Conference Room *

Please RSVP to [email protected]
Call us: 970-618-9897
Light appetizers will be served. Spread the word!
*
We will discuss:
Upcoming Colorado River closures, impacts, and river enforcement plan.*
River Safety Video


----------

